
In-N-Out Files Lawsuit Against DoorDash - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/11/in-n-out-files-lawsuit-against-food-delivery-startup-doordash/#.qjsmca:HQUA
======
byoung2
I ordered In-N-Out from DoorDash and it was quick (~6 minutes) from the time
it says the restaurant prepared it, around 20 minutes total from the time I
ordered it. The problem is that they got none of my customizations correct.
The well done fries were regular, the shake was the wrong flavor, and my
animal style no pickles burger had pickles on it. It's tough to say whether
the restaurant got it wrong or the driver ordered it wrong.

~~~
DrScump
Under the laws of quantum mechanics, all of those anomalies _could_ have
happened spontaneously.

~~~
byoung2
True, but I don't know who to blame...do I blame DoorDash for ordering it
incorrectly, or In-N-Out for fulfilling the order incorrectly?

------
DrScump
Eater.com story posted earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10549684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10549684)

